
Show HN: Typelit.io – Improve your touch typing by practicing on classic books - AdamDoq
https://typelit.io/
======
AdamDoq
When I was first learning how to touch type, I found practicing to be an
incredibly boring experience. So to keep myself entertained and engaged, I'd
grab books off my reading list and type them out in a word processor. Sure
beat typing drills or replaying Typing of the Dead for the nth time.

I figure others might appreciate not being bored to death while learning to
type, so I put together this handy website where you can type up entire
classic (aka public domain) books like Frankenstein or Sherlock Holmes.

Have fun, and let me know what you think!

------
XtenMan
Excellent. I was ordering if a possible optional setting could be to ignore
upper/lower case so that way I focus on hitting the right keys and not worry
about the shift key? But thats just a thought. It’s an excellent tool and I
will be introducing it to my 8 year old daughter. She is just learning to use
a keyboard and she loves reading the classics and she has been complaining
about how boring the typing tutors that she has been told to use by her
teacher. Maybe you could promote this to elementary school boards?

~~~
AdamDoq
Thanks -- I hope your daughter finds the site useful and fun! And thanks for
your suggestions, too!

------
yeellow
Nice, I was doing the same on pages that would allow it, but it was never an
easy process. I cannot test your page now, but it's it possible to add a new
book (I would like to practise on Ulisses) and would my progress be stored? I
don't want to always retype the first page.

~~~
AdamDoq
Hi there -- I appreciate your interest! The book you requested has been added
to the site. There's plans to add a progress tracking feature in the very near
future, but for the mean time you can skip through pages using the arrows at
the bottom of the screen, or with the arrow keys. Kind of a pain in your case
in particular since chapters in Ulysses can run well over 100 pages in length,
but there you have it.

------
stippenplan
Looks great. An enjoyable alternative to typing randomly selected English
phrases. Would indeed be neat to add some form of progress tracking and/or
bookmarking.

~~~
AdamDoq
I'm delighted you like it! I should have bookmarking up and running sometime
this weekend. Thanks!

